
Steve Jobs Urges Californians to Become Organ Donors - fiaz
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-03-19/apple-s-steve-jobs-urges-californians-to-become-organ-donors.html
======
necrecious
The simplest way to get more organ donors is to make the system opt out
instead of opt in.

People use the default choice most of the time since they believe it is
default for a reason and don't think about it.

~~~
hkuo
I saw this subject mentioned in Dan Ariely's Ted Talks. Here's his specific
blog post about the subject. It would clearly work.

<http://www.predictablyirrational.com/?p=235>

------
philwelch
They say Steve Jobs believes in karma, and there's been some questions about
how fair it was for him to get on another state's organ waiting list and
possibly jump the queue or whatnot. It's good that he's doing something to
help everyone else who needs an organ transplant.

~~~
hkuo
I'm deeply saddend that he will be leaving Apple in the near future, according
to rumors, but if it's to pursue greater causes such as this, then I'm excited
to see what he'll do next.

------
yaks_hairbrush
If someone wants my organs, they can pay for them (that is, pay my kids
assuming I'm dead).

Why does everyone involved in the organ donation make money (surgeon taking
out organ, surgeon transplanting organ, etc.) except the supplier of the raw
materials (donor)?

------
maxharris
To really get rid of the shortage of organs, allow people to freely buy and
sell them.

Murder (and other initiations of force) is both immoral and illegal, so
there's no conflict there - you need your organs to live, so these laws (and
many others) already criminalize the theft of organs.

There's no valid reason that you or your estate shouldn't be allowed freely
sell things you don't need anymore, including your liver.

